
Khronos Releases OpenGL 4.6 with SPIR-V Support - AlexeyBrin
https://www.khronos.org/news/press/khronos-releases-opengl-4.6-with-spir-v-support
======
EddieRingle
I posted the announcement via Phoronix here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14892967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14892967)

But this one is probably better as it's coming from Khronos directly.

